# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  للفريق طارق .. نسمع جعجعة ولا نرى طحين

## اسماعيل مخاوي

*سعادة الفريق طارق !!!
لا يمر يوم ولم يصرح او يتحدث لصحيفة او اذاعة او محطة فضائية 
يتحدث حتي مللنا الحديث 
ينفى وقتما يحب ويؤكد حينما يريد ويهاجم كيفما يشاء 
يتحدث يوميا عن التسجيلات والتي يقول انها كانت بتوصيات فنية من الخبراء
طبعا كلام للاستهلاك وتمضية الوقت
وانا اجزم ان حسن كمال ومفضل والحارس محمد ابرايهم لم يك احد منهم مرشحا للانتقال للمريخ قبل اسبوعين فقط من الان .. واستطي ان اراهن علي ذلك 
حتي الشطب كل المجلس كان يطلب من سعيد قبول الاعارة .. وايضا محمد موسى واخيرا وقعت فأس الاعارة علي مصعب عمر المسكين كما وقعت العام الماضي علي راس قلق 
ليست رؤية فنية ولا يحزنون لكن سعيد ومحمد موسى رفضا الاعارة بالمعني الصريح يا سعادة الفريق !!
فلنفرض ان مصعب الذي كان متواجدا بالابيض ان هاتفه كان مغلقا ؟؟ او لم يرد علي الهاتف ؟؟ 
ماذا كان سيكون موقف اللجنة الفنية ؟؟
والتي جادت قريحتها في اخر ساعات التسجيلات بأن محمد موسى مطلوب فنيا !!! وهو المطلوب منذ اسبوعين للاعارة !!
اللجنة الفنية والكوكي شطبو متوسطي دفاع (ماكسيم ونجم الدين) لاعبيين متمرسين واصحاب خبرة .. وسجلوا علي جعفر الذي تعدى الثلاثين .. وصاحب التجربة القليلة والخبرة المتواضعة
شطبو سليماني الوسط المهاجم من اجل تسجيل باسيرو الارتكاز .. وعادوا واوقفوا اجراءات شطب سليماني !! 
يا سلام علي الرؤية الفنية الثاقبة
(لا اعلم رأي القانونيون في اخلاء خانة لاعب ومن ثم اعادته بعد ساعات وهو غير موجود اصلا في البلاد)!!!!!
هل تم الشطب ؟؟
هل تصح الاعادة ؟؟
علما بأن الشطب مرت عليه اكثر من اربعة ساعات !!
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*نعود لموضوع العجب 
قال الفريق ان الاخبار التي راجت عن تسجيل العجب في الهلال كلها اشاعات لا اساس لها من الصحة (كلها اوشاعااااات ياعمدة اوشاعات) ههههههههه
وقال ان المريخ لم يفكر في اعادة العجب في اليوم الاخير ؟؟
لا ادري هل الفريق يدري وينكر المفاوضات الهلالية وتفكير المريخ في اعادة القائد ؟؟ 
ام انه لا يدري بحقيقة الامر مطلقا ؟؟   
ففي الحالتين تعتبر مثل هذه الاشياء منقصة في حق الامين العام لنادي كبير كنادي المريخ !!
ان كان يدري وينكر فهذه مصيبة !!!
وان كان لا يدري فالمصيبة اعظم واكبر !!
انا متابع لحقيقة مفاوضات العجب من يوم 8 /6 
واستمرت المفاوضات بكثافة في يوم تسعة حتي ساعات الفجر الاولي لليوم التالي 
ودخلت في المفاوضات وساطات اسرية وضغط رهيب من قبل اهل العجب واصدقائه 
ويوجد لاعب مريخي سابق كان مصرا علي تسجيل العجب بصفوف الهلال .. وعندما سأل احد الاخوة جمال الوالي في عزاء شقيقته (لها الرحمة) بفداسي اجاب الوالي بأنه يعلم بكل شي 
وفي اليوم الاخير للتسجيلات عندما اشتدت وطأة المفاوضات الهلالية اتصل الوالي بالعجب وطلب من اعادة قيده بالمريخ الا ان العجب رفض وقال له انه لا ينوى العدول عن قرار الاعتزال 
و كان الوالي قد وجه امرا" بأن يتم التجديد للعجب حتي نهاية الموسم حفاظا علي تاريخه الطويل في المريخ 
وبعد ذلك يأتي الفريق طارق ويقول (كلها اشاعااات يا عمدة اشاعات)
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*خبر سادومبا في الخرطوم وانه في قبضة المريخ انا دسسته في سياق الاخبار لأبعاد المخالب التي تكالبت علي العجب يمنة ويسرة ومن كل الجوانب والاتجاهات حتي اخفف الضغط علي العجب  

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صراحة اعتزال العجب كان فيه تسرع غير مقبول
العجب كان يحتاج الى مدرب لياقة فقط
لكنه حفظ ماء المجلس بعدم الانقاد لبنى زرقان
لكن نقول انها تخبطات كل عام
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل مخاوي
					

خبر سادومبا في الخرطوم وانه في قبضة المريخ انا دسسته في سياق الاخبار لأبعاد المخالب التي تكالبت علي العجب يمنة ويسرة ومن كل الجوانب والاتجاهات حتي اخفف الضغط علي العجب  





الحرب خدعة
لك التحية اسماعيل
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

صراحة اعتزال العجب كان فيه تسرع غير مقبول
العجب كان يحتاج الى مدرب لياقة فقط
لكنه حفظ ماء المجلس بعدم الانقاد لبنى زرقان
لكن نقول انها تخبطات كل عام



عندما يتخبط المرء لا يجب ان يرمي تخبطه علي الاخرين 
ويهاجم الكل معتبرهم غير صادقين 

*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					


الحرب خدعة
لك التحية اسماعيل



تسلم والله 
انت عارف العجب دة لو كان مشى الهلال كان مسخ علينا الدنيا والله 


*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم إيدك يا مخاوي .. كلامك عين العقل .. تخبط × تخبط كالعادة والضحية العجب ونجم الدين ...
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

تسلم إيدك يا مخاوي .. كلامك عين العقل .. تخبط × تخبط كالعادة والضحية العجب ونجم الدين ...



ومع دة كلو يقول ليك الفريق طارق نظرة فنية ورؤية فنين وتقليل اعمار اللاعبين وكلام عجيب 
مع العلم كل السجلوهم لا يقل عمرهم عن الـ28 فما فوق
تسلم علي المرور يا حبيب 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*لا زلنا نكرر كما هو الحال مع كل تسجيلات
 بديل ل اللجنة الفنية الدائمة من اجل التسجيلات
ربنا يصلح الحال
 عسى و لعل فى تسجيلات شهر 12 تكون اللجنة منعقدة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اتفق معك استاذ اسماعيل

الفريق طارق للاسف عباره عن صحاف ليس الا 

وللاسف انا قبضت ليه كم تصريح فيها ضحك علي عقول الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

لا زلنا نكرر كما هو الحال مع كل تسجيلات
 بديل ل اللجنة الفنية الدائمة من اجل التسجيلات
ربنا يصلح الحال
 عسى و لعل فى تسجيلات شهر 12 تكون اللجنة منعقدة



المصيبة إنه اللجنة الفنية موجودة ومع ذلك قرارات الإحلال والإبدال بيد الإدارة ...

تم شطب نجم الدين بقرار إداري وتم إجبار العجب علي الإعتزال من قبل الإدارة ...

كورنر :
وكله من تحت رأس سعادة الفريق ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حسب وجهة نظري ان اعتزال العجب واقعي لكن شطب نجم الدين اكبر خطآ .. مشكوور اسماعيل مخاوي 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا ادري هل الفريق يدري وينكر المفاوضات الهلالية وتفكير المريخ في اعادة القائد ؟؟ 
ام انه لا يدري بحقيقة الامر مطلقا ؟؟   

حقيقة سيادة الفريق كثير التصريحات
مشكور الاخ اسماعيل

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل مخاوي
					

خبر سادومبا في الخرطوم وانه في قبضة المريخ انا دسسته في سياق الاخبار لأبعاد المخالب التي تكالبت علي العجب يمنة ويسرة ومن كل الجوانب والاتجاهات حتي اخفف الضغط علي العجب  




لكن ما بالغتة يا سماعين ما جهجهت باكاتنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلامك في الصميم يااستاذ اسماعيل مخاوي



*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*أحياناً السكوت وعدم التعبير عن رأيك يقلل من قدرك والفريق طارق كانت تصريحاته دائماً هي ردود قوية لموضوعات محتلفة وبحكم أنه الأمين العام للنادي فلا بد من وضع النقاط على الحروف وهذا من صميم مهامه .. الإحلال والإبدال في التكميلية هو منطقي للحد البعيد وأغتقد أن التسجيلات كانت مبنية على رؤية فنية أكثر منها إدارية لأنها شملت حارس مرمى ومهاجم وطرف أيسر وقلب دفاع ولاعبي وسط وبكل أمانة حسن كمال ومفضل محمد الحسن ذورهما في الوسط أفضل بكثير من لاعبي وسط المريخ ما عدا هيثم مصطفى مما يعني إنذراً مبكراً لراجي وفبصل موسى .. نسأل الله التوفيق للقادمين الجدد وقصدنا أن نؤكد أنهم أكقرة مهارة لذلك فرص نجاحهم أكبر
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اتفق معك استاذ اسماعيل

الفريق طارق للاسف عباره عن صحاف ليس الا 

وللاسف انا قبضت ليه كم تصريح فيها ضحك علي عقول الجماهير



فعلا يا مرتضي كتر الطلة بتمسخ خلق الله
وبتعمل ربكة وتناقضات
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

المصيبة إنه اللجنة الفنية موجودة ومع ذلك قرارات الإحلال والإبدال بيد الإدارة ...

تم شطب نجم الدين بقرار إداري وتم إجبار العجب علي الإعتزال من قبل الإدارة ...و

كورنر :
وكله من تحت رأس سعادة الفريق ...



والله ما قلت الا الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

حسب وجهة نظري ان اعتزال العجب واقعي لكن شطب نجم الدين اكبر خطآ .. مشكوور اسماعيل مخاوي 



والله نجم الدين شطبتو دائرة الكرة بتقرير سلبي
في حين انه هو واحد من مجموعة لاعبين بترتكب نفس الاخطاء
بس نجم الدين مسكين راح ضحية لدائرة كرة ما عندها اي خبرة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

لا ادري هل الفريق يدري وينكر المفاوضات الهلالية وتفكير المريخ في اعادة القائد ؟؟ 

ام انه لا يدري بحقيقة الامر مطلقا ؟؟   

حقيقة سيادة الفريق كثير التصريحات
مشكور الاخ اسماعيل




انت فعلا عنيت ما اقصده من هذا المقال
الفريق يكذب لجنته الفنية وقرارات المجلس الذي هو امينه العام
ومن هنا جاء التسائل هل يدري وينكر
ام لايدري بالذي يدور فعلا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

لكن ما بالغتة يا سماعين ما جهجهت باكاتنا



ههههههههه
جماعتك دفاعهم كلو اتجهجه ونصهم وهجومهم
انت ساهل باكاتك بس
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلامك في الصميم يااستاذ اسماعيل مخاوي






والله يا كسلاوي الزول دة طلع الناس كلهم غلط وهو الواحد الصحيح
فعلا جعجعة من غير طحين
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي الأصلي
					

أحياناً السكوت وعدم التعبير عن رأيك يقلل من قدرك والفريق طارق كانت تصريحاته دائماً هي ردود قوية لموضوعات محتلفة وبحكم أنه الأمين العام للنادي فلا بد من وضع النقاط على الحروف وهذا من صميم مهامه .. الإحلال والإبدال في التكميلية هو منطقي للحد البعيد وأغتقد أن التسجيلات كانت مبنية على رؤية فنية أكثر منها إدارية لأنها شملت حارس مرمى ومهاجم وطرف أيسر وقلب دفاع ولاعبي وسط وبكل أمانة حسن كمال ومفضل محمد الحسن ذورهما في الوسط أفضل بكثير من لاعبي وسط المريخ ما عدا هيثم مصطفى مما يعني إنذراً مبكراً لراجي وفبصل موسى .. نسأل الله التوفيق للقادمين الجدد وقصدنا أن نؤكد أنهم أكقرة مهارة لذلك فرص نجاحهم أكبر



انا لم اطالبه بالسكوت فقط طالبت بتقليل التصريحات
وعدم تكذيب الكل وان يقول فقط هو الصادق
لا تكابر وتقول ان التسجيلات ناجحة مليون المية والفريق به فقط ثلاثة لاعبين يلعبون في خانة متوسط الدفاع
وثلاثة مهاجمين بين خمسة وعشرون لاعبا قوام كشف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*املنا خاب فيهم
شابكننا لوردات لوردات في النهاية طلعوا بتاعين كلام ساي
*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا معاك انو طارق كلامه كتير
لكن اشعر بانه افضل من قريش وعصام ..مرجد شعور
تسلمه للسكرتاريه كان في زمن صعب صراحة
الحاجه التانيه مجريات الامور وكيفية التسجيلات في السودان عشوائية ومعقده
كونه يكون الرجل السحري ويخليها مقبوله ومنسقه ومنضبطه بين يوم وليله شئ مستحيل
لذا لا اتفق معاك في الجزئية دي

برضو حتت انو اللاعبين المسجلين كبار في السن والمشطوبين صغار دي لا اتفق فيها معاك
منو القال نجم الدين صغير ..يا سيدي انت عارف وانا عارف وكلنا في السودان عارفين انو الناس بتضرب
شهادات مزوره وتلعب بيها
نادر جدا لاعب يلعب بعمره الاصلي في الممتاز
نادر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

كلهم ضربو اعمارهم من خالد احمد المصطفى لابراهومة ايام الناشئين لهيثم مصطفى ايام الشباب
زول بقول عمره الحقيقي ماف عشان كدا المسجلين والمشطوبين اعمارهم زي بعض ما تدافع عن المشطوبين ساي

في حتت مكسيم اتفق معاك انو لا يستحق الشطب حسب مستواه في كورة الاهلي

اما العجب والمفاوضات باين انو الامور كلها عشواية وكانت خاضعه لفهم متخلف سوى من الهلال ورغبتهم في تسجيل العجب
او من المريخاب يعيدو قيده تاني

التفكيرين متخلفين ولا يتسحقو التعقيب عليهم

باختصار الاعتزال افيد للعجب وقرار صحيح من الادارة وقرار متخلف اذا افعلا قررت اعادة قيده واكثر تخلف من ادارة الهلال
اذا فعلا فكرت تسجل العجب.

عموما انا اتفق معاك انو الفريق كلامه كتير

لكن نسبيا اشوف انو افضل من قريش وعصام وممكن نحكم عليهو بصورة افضل بعد ديسمبر القادم باذن الله.

تحياتي


*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحبيب الغالي اسماعيل مخاوي 

ننتظر عودة الكوكي ونشوف الصحاف بعمل شنو  

في المريخ تصريحات وجعجة كل واحد يعزف لوحده

اكيد  الصحاف عارف  مفاوضات  الهلالاب للعجب وكان ما عارف عليه ان يترجل 
او يترك التصريحات النارية دي 
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

املنا خاب فيهم
شابكننا لوردات لوردات في النهاية طلعوا بتاعين كلام ساي



والله لسةما خاب شديد
اذا شفنا شركة عبد الباسط حمزة ام خمسة ملايين دولار 
وشفنا استاد ناس هشام مطر بقى استاد عالمي مش نجيلة مضروبة بوهية زي يوم المهرجان 
وشفنا المجمع التجاري والنادي الاسري
في باقي مده التكليف دي يبقو لوردات جد ونصوت ليهم في الجمعية العمومية بدون نقاش
اما اذا بقى الكلام زي تصريحات الفريق يبقى الرماد كال حماد 
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

انا معاك انو طارق كلامه كتير
لكن اشعر بانه افضل من قريش وعصام ..مرجد شعور
تسلمه للسكرتاريه كان في زمن صعب صراحة
الحاجه التانيه مجريات الامور وكيفية التسجيلات في السودان عشوائية ومعقده
كونه يكون الرجل السحري ويخليها مقبوله ومنسقه ومنضبطه بين يوم وليله شئ مستحيل
لذا لا اتفق معاك في الجزئية دي

برضو حتت انو اللاعبين المسجلين كبار في السن والمشطوبين صغار دي لا اتفق فيها معاك
منو القال نجم الدين صغير ..يا سيدي انت عارف وانا عارف وكلنا في السودان عارفين انو الناس بتضرب
شهادات مزوره وتلعب بيها
نادر جدا لاعب يلعب بعمره الاصلي في الممتاز
نادر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

كلهم ضربو اعمارهم من خالد احمد المصطفى لابراهومة ايام الناشئين لهيثم مصطفى ايام الشباب
زول بقول عمره الحقيقي ماف عشان كدا المسجلين والمشطوبين اعمارهم زي بعض ما تدافع عن المشطوبين ساي

في حتت مكسيم اتفق معاك انو لا يستحق الشطب حسب مستواه في كورة الاهلي

اما العجب والمفاوضات باين انو الامور كلها عشواية وكانت خاضعه لفهم متخلف سوى من الهلال ورغبتهم في تسجيل العجب
او من المريخاب يعيدو قيده تاني

التفكيرين متخلفين ولا يتسحقو التعقيب عليهم

باختصار الاعتزال افيد للعجب وقرار صحيح من الادارة وقرار متخلف اذا افعلا قررت اعادة قيده واكثر تخلف من ادارة الهلال
اذا فعلا فكرت تسجل العجب.

عموما انا اتفق معاك انو الفريق كلامه كتير

لكن نسبيا اشوف انو افضل من قريش وعصام وممكن نحكم عليهو بصورة افضل بعد ديسمبر القادم باذن الله.

تحياتي





انا لم اركز علي التسجيلات كثيرا غي هذا المقال
انما جاء الحديث فيها عرضا واحترم رأيك فيها
انا اتحدث عن الفريق طارق وتصريحاته الكثيرة وتكذيبه للاعلام والاعلاميين
ولك خالص ودي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## جنترال

*الرائع دوما اينما حلّ كان له مع الابداع موعدا ومع القلم بيانا ومع الجراءة وجودا 
العزيز إسماعيل مخاوي حينما اقرأ لك في كل مرة استرجع عبر الذاكرة المريخية كثيرا من السنوات 
حينما اطالع خبرا صغيرا لك اعلم بان الامر يبدو في جوفه اعمق وادسم 
فلله درك يافتي ،،

اما فيما يختص بالسرد الوافي الذي سقته عن الفريق طارق  فانا اتفق معك فيما قلته إلا انني اجد العذر لهذا الفريق صاحب التصريحات المتضاربة فهو كغيره من تجارب وتفصيلات الرجل الاستثنائي جمال الوالي الذي اعتاد في كل مرة ان يعود الي رئاسة المريخ وهو يستصحب معه بعضا من اعوانه وليس معاونيه بعضا من الذين يستطيع هذا الاستثنائي ان يجعل منه اداة توضع للزينة او كما قيل سابقا ( تمومة جرتق ) فهؤلاء النفر الذي يختارهم جمال الوالي لهوي في نفسه وتنفيذا لاجندته الخاصة لا يُحتم عليه الامر ان يلموا بابجديات الادارة بقدر المامهم بمآرب ومبتغيات هذا الرجل الغريب علي مجتمع الرياضة وليس المريخ فقط فجمال الوالي عبارة عن استنساخ لتجربة حكومية سابقة في السيطرة علي الاندية الرياضية بدأتها الحكومة بمنظمة شباب الوطن والتي لم تجد موطئ قدم انذاك في الدخول الي ادارات الاندية فرأت الحكومة ان تجد شخصا كجمال الوالي لا فهم له في الرياضة ولكن يستطيع ان يخرص الالسن بقدرته المادية العالية ويستطيع ان يجعل من ادارة المريخ ادارة لاحدي شركاته لن اندهش اذا لم تنجح فكرة الاستثمار المطروحة في نادي المريخ وتحويله الي شركة مساهمة عامة ولن اندهش بتاتا اذا نجحت وكان اكبر المساهمين فيها هو الرجل الاستثنائي مما يمكنه من ادارة مؤسسة المريخ كإدارته لسيقا او افراس او ما لا اعلمه انا وانتم ادري به مني 
عزيزي مخاوي إن الاحداث اكبر مما يستطيعه الفريق طارق والافعال تفضح دوما اصحابها فهاهو مزمل ابو القاسم يبدع وهو يدافع عن جمال الوالي ومجلس ادارته وقراراتهم ويزين الخطأ صوابا ويقولون في المثل ( اذا اختلف اللصان ظهر المسروق ) وغدا سوف يظهر جرم ما ارتكبوه في حق العجب وفي حق غيره غدا سنعود لنبكي علي فراق الملك ونقول عنه رحل حلال العقد غدا سنتحدث عن اعطاب اصابت بعض لاعبي الاحمر لا بسبب الا لان معدل الاعمار لا يحتمل الكثير من المجهود والنفس الطويل 
اما فيما يختص بعودة الحضري فهذا امر اتمني ان توليه عناية خاصة عزيزي 
ولنا عودة إن كان في العمر بقية 
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الحبيب الغالي اسماعيل مخاوي 

ننتظر عودة الكوكي ونشوف الصحاف بعمل شنو  

في المريخ تصريحات وجعجة كل واحد يعزف لوحده

اكيد  الصحاف عارف  مفاوضات  الهلالاب للعجب وكان ما عارف عليه ان يترجل 
او يترك التصريحات النارية دي 



حقيقة ﻻ تحتاح لضو كاشف لرؤيتها هي ان الكوكي فاشل بدرجة اركان حرب 
اما الفريق فهو يدري بمفاوضات الهلال للعجب ويعلمها علم اليقين لكنه يكابر 
ويكذب الاخرين لا لشي سوي انهم علي حق والاخرين علي خطأ
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جنترال
					

الرائع دوما اينما حلّ كان له مع الابداع موعدا ومع القلم بيانا ومع الجراءة وجودا 
العزيز إسماعيل مخاوي حينما اقرأ لك في كل مرة استرجع عبر الذاكرة المريخية كثيرا من السنوات 
حينما اطالع خبرا صغيرا لك اعلم بان الامر يبدو في جوفه اعمق وادسم 
فلله درك يافتي ،،

اما فيما يختص بالسرد الوافي الذي سقته عن الفريق طارق  فانا اتفق معك فيما قلته إلا انني اجد العذر لهذا الفريق صاحب التصريحات المتضاربة فهو كغيره من تجارب وتفصيلات الرجل الاستثنائي جمال الوالي الذي اعتاد في كل مرة ان يعود الي رئاسة المريخ وهو يستصحب معه بعضا من اعوانه وليس معاونيه بعضا من الذين يستطيع هذا الاستثنائي ان يجعل منه اداة توضع للزينة او كما قيل سابقا ( تمومة جرتق ) فهؤلاء النفر الذي يختارهم جمال الوالي لهوي في نفسه وتنفيذا لاجندته الخاصة لا يُحتم عليه الامر ان يلموا بابجديات الادارة بقدر المامهم بمآرب ومبتغيات هذا الرجل الغريب علي مجتمع الرياضة وليس المريخ فقط فجمال الوالي عبارة عن استنساخ لتجربة حكومية سابقة في السيطرة علي الاندية الرياضية بدأتها الحكومة بمنظمة شباب الوطن والتي لم تجد موطئ قدم انذاك في الدخول الي ادارات الاندية فرأت الحكومة ان تجد شخصا كجمال الوالي لا فهم له في الرياضة ولكن يستطيع ان يخرص الالسن بقدرته المادية العالية ويستطيع ان يجعل من ادارة المريخ ادارة لاحدي شركاته لن اندهش اذا لم تنجح فكرة الاستثمار المطروحة في نادي المريخ وتحويله الي شركة مساهمة عامة ولن اندهش بتاتا اذا نجحت وكان اكبر المساهمين فيها هو الرجل الاستثنائي مما يمكنه من ادارة مؤسسة المريخ كإدارته لسيقا او افراس او ما لا اعلمه انا وانتم ادري به مني 
عزيزي مخاوي إن الاحداث اكبر مما يستطيعه الفريق طارق والافعال تفضح دوما اصحابها فهاهو مزمل ابو القاسم يبدع وهو يدافع عن جمال الوالي ومجلس ادارته وقراراتهم ويزين الخطأ صوابا ويقولون في المثل ( اذا اختلف اللصان ظهر المسروق ) وغدا سوف يظهر جرم ما ارتكبوه في حق العجب وفي حق غيره غدا سنعود لنبكي علي فراق الملك ونقول عنه رحل حلال العقد غدا سنتحدث عن اعطاب اصابت بعض لاعبي الاحمر لا بسبب الا لان معدل الاعمار لا يحتمل الكثير من المجهود والنفس الطويل 
اما فيما يختص بعودة الحضري فهذا امر اتمني ان توليه عناية خاصة عزيزي 
ولنا عودة إن كان في العمر بقية 



اولا شكرا كتير علي الاطراء والمجاملة 
والله كلماتك قلادة علي عنقي ما حييت
فيما يتعلق بجمال الوالي وطريقة ادارته للفريق او اختياره لمعاونيه هذا الامر يحتاج لبوست منفصل شامل وكامل لكن ليس في الوقت الحالي 
انما اوعدك ان يكون بعد ان نشاهد الوعود اثارا علي ارض الواقع 
والا كانت اقلامنا السيوف التي سنرفعها كاشفين بها كل ظلمة عتمت الرؤية امام الزعيم
اما العجب فتلك قصة وغصة في الحلوق نجترها كلما رأيت سعيد ومحمد موسي يبرطعون داخل الميدان والعجب داخل كوبر
اما الحضري دة مسئوليتي الشخصية ههههههههه
وشكرا علي المرور يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*امس في النيل الازرق الفريق صرح قال
سيدي بيه لاعب الهلال ما دام معلوماته تتطابقت في السيستم
وقال نسعي لمحاربة التجنيس وسنعتمد علي اللاعب الوطني
رايكم شنو في كلام الامين العام
هل ثلاثة اجانب يكفوا ؟؟
هل اللاعب الوطني لوحده قادر علي مقارعة مازيمبي والاهلي والترجي ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لا زلنا نكرر كما هو الحال مع كل تسجيلات
 بديل ل اللجنة الفنية الدائمة من اجل التسجيلات
 ربنا يصلح الحال
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*كيف تدعون حب المريخ
وانتم تحارب كا محارب قوى يخدم المريخ
الفريق رجل ادارى ناجح وقوى
افضل مليون مرة من تقشف وامثاله
اما ظهوره المتكرر فى الاعلام 
شى طبيعى
لانه امين المريخ مش العباسية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بوست سياسى ..




@





@



@





@



@



@



@



@



@



@




@



@




لك التحية الحبيب اسماعيل مخاوى ..
عجبنى حركة المفتش كرومبو فى زراعة الاخبار الملقومة حتى تشتت تركيز اعدائك .. سوبر لايك 

اعجبنى جداً الحوار فى البوست وتطابق الرؤى حول التسجيلات وما صاحبها من جدل ..


الف تحية لك ولكل المتداخلين
                        	*

----------

